# Viewfinder for 6D?



## Jsb1987 (Mar 18, 2014)

Having some difficulty trying to find out which lcd viewfinders will fit on the Canon 6D..

If anyone has any advice i'd be most appreciative.

Thanks!
James


----------



## sjschall (Mar 18, 2014)

The ones by Photography & Cinema are universal - specifically the VF-4 which is $160 on amazon.


----------



## Jsb1987 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no sorry, i mean an lcd viewfinder for video, like this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/XCSOURCE®-2-8X-viewfinder-Magnifer-Canon/dp/B009ZCDOA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1395174867&sr=1-1&keywords=Lcd+viewfinder


----------



## sjschall (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah that's what I meant, unless I'm misunderstanding. This is a pretty good one:

http://www.amazon.com/Photography-Cinema-Universal-Finder-Bracket/dp/B00D3551NU


----------



## Jeff (Mar 20, 2014)

any thoughts on this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsNTQv8kfYc#at=333


----------

